# National Great Golden Retriever Roundup



## pagosasprings (Jan 13, 2011)

*The Great Golden Retriever Roundup*

June 25 - 27, 2011
Pagosa Springs, Colorado
Activities are coming together nicely for Pagosa Springs’ first annual “The Great Golden Retriever Roundup” scheduled for June 24-26, 2011 in beautiful downtown Pagosa Springs. Out motels/hotel/restaurants are anticipating the arrival of “hundreds” of Goldens with open paws! The schedule of events thus far is as follows:

“The Golden Rush Parade” at 9:30 Saturday morning June 25th—Goldens will lead with other breeds to follow
11:00 Agility Competition
1:00 Racing in Heats
2:00 Retrieving Competition
3:00 Health Clinic
4:30 Owner Look-A-Like
5:30 Photo Contest
The evening of Saturday June 25th we will host the play “Sylvia” for all of our guests. Please let us know if you’re coming as we can better plan the weekend’s activities!

Complete information at Great Golden Retriever Roundup

Follow this event on Facebook at Welcome to Facebook


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my I would love to see such a sight a parade of Goldens


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like lots o fun....wish I could be there!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I sure hope you plan on taking tons of pictures of the event and sharing them here.


----------

